# Bushnell V2 Rangefinder Review



## Up_Point_1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I took the plunge back in November and bought a Bushnell V2 Rangefinder. Having used it for the last 2 months or so I thought i'd share my thoughts on it with the GM Forum.

Having decided to go down the Rangefinder route (as opposed to GPS) I searched online and found an outlet selling them for Â£200 new. This was by far and away the best price I could find anywhere.

The Rangefinder itself is small, simple to use, and comes with an extremely useful carry case which either clips or straps itself onto your bag. 

It has 2 main functions: 

A scan function allowing continuous distances to be obtained by moving the device around the hole ahead. Useful for getting distances to bunkers, bridges, water etc etc. This function is great but it does need a little mastering as I found myself going from a 100 yard target to a 200 yard target with minimal movement of the device. However with a little practise it became much easier. 

The other mode (and the one I use most) is the pinseeker mode whereby the device locks onto the nearest target which (assuming you have a clear line of sight to the flag) will always be the flag. You get the exact distance to the flag which I personally preferred over the GPS front, middle and back readings. 

The accuracy of the Bushnell is absolutely spot on. I'm fortunate in that I know my club distances pretty well so having the exact yardage at my disposal gives me huge confidence in choosing the right club. I'm also finding that because I know the exact yardage, and I know what club will get me there, i'm able to put a smoother, more controlled swing on the ball which has improved accuracy.

Also on the plus side once you've bought the device you can use it anywhere (subject to local rules). Whilst it's still only Â£30 a year I begrudged paying Skycaddie the extra to use their device that's already cost me the best part of Â£300 to start with. Okay so the Skycaddie gives you yardages from absolutely anywhere on the course whereas the Bushnell needs a clear line of sight to the flag. My personal view is if i've hit a poor shot into the cabbage why should technology help me out yardage wise. Good shots should be rewarded and poor ones should not. I do however accept that this argument is slightly flawed on hilly courses where you can't actually see the flag from the middle of the fairway. However these instances are few and far between.

I can see arguments for the both the Rangefinder Camp, and the GPS one. I personally chose Rangefinder and to be honest i'm well pleased with my decision. 

It's doing exactly what I wanted it to do.

Cheers for reading .

UP1.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice to hear you are happy with it.

To me, a DMD (of what ever sort) is a good investment. It has helped my golf tremendously this year. And not just on new courses either.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2010)

My personal view is if i've hit a poor shot into the cabbage why should technology help me out yardage wise. Good shots should be rewarded and poor ones should not. I do however accept that this argument is slightly flawed on hilly courses where you can't actually see the flag from the middle of the fairway. However these instances are few and far between.
		
Click to expand...

To me that defeats the whole purpose of getting a DMD. If I'm in the thick stuff, knowing how far to stay short of a fairway bunker or how far to leave myself a favourite club in has changed the way I manage myself around a course. From my own experience albeit from the SC camp it has saved me loads of shots


----------



## leewestrudd1 (Jan 19, 2010)

i have a v2 and i wouldnt be without it now,fantastic bit of kit and its give me loads more confidence and cosistency with selecting and using the right club and shot.


----------



## freddielong (Jan 20, 2010)

As someone who is thinking about a rangefinder you have helped make up my mind I shall be looking on t'internet today.

I am right in thinking the slope ones are illegal (compwise anyway) as device is only allowed to read measurement as per rules


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, ones that read slope are banned for competition use. Ones that don't read slope are ok, but only if a local rule premits it.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 20, 2010)

As someone who is thinking about a rangefinder you have helped make up my mind I shall be looking on t'internet today.

I am right in thinking the slope ones are illegal (compwise anyway) as device is only allowed to read measurement as per rules
		
Click to expand...

Christ!! What next?? Cavity backs??!!


----------



## HRC99 (Jan 20, 2010)

My personal view is if i've hit a poor shot into the cabbage why should technology help me out yardage wise. Good shots should be rewarded and poor ones should not. I do however accept that this argument is slightly flawed on hilly courses where you can't actually see the flag from the middle of the fairway. However these instances are few and far between.
		
Click to expand...

To me that defeats the whole purpose of getting a DMD. If I'm in the thick stuff, knowing how far to stay short of a fairway bunker or how far to leave myself a favourite club in has changed the way I manage myself around a course. From my own experience albeit from the SC camp it has saved me loads of shots
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more.  Not being always the straightest of hitters, I can play courses from some interesting places.  My GPS gives me a chance to hit greens or get close when I'd have to guess the distance or slow the game down by pacing from markers.

I guess this crystalises the debate.  In the course of your normal round of golf, if you can generally see the flag, get a rangefinder, if you can't, buy a GPS!


----------



## Up_Point_1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry but I still donâ€™t agree.  The point Iâ€™m trying to make is by giving yardages from absolutely anywhere on the course the GPS device greatly reduces the requirement to hit the ball straight.  You could be 2, 3, or even 4 fairways across from where you should be and still have an exact yardage to the green.  

What incentive is there to hit the ball straight when GPS technology continually bails you out irrespective of where the ball ends up?  Donâ€™t seem right, hence my original quote:





			My personal view is if i've hit a poor shot into the cabbage why should technology help me out yardage wise. Good shots should be rewarded and poor ones should not.
		
Click to expand...

At the end of the day everyone is entitled to their opinion, hey this is a forum.  Iâ€™m just giving you mine.

Up the Rangefinders     

UP1.


----------



## HRC99 (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry but I still donâ€™t agree.  The point Iâ€™m trying to make is by giving yardages from absolutely anywhere on the course the GPS device greatly reduces the requirement to hit the ball straight.  You could be 2, 3, or even 4 fairways across from where you should be and still have an exact yardage to the green.  

What incentive is there to hit the ball straight when GPS technology continually bails you out irrespective of where the ball ends up?  Donâ€™t seem right, hence my original quote:





			My personal view is if i've hit a poor shot into the cabbage why should technology help me out yardage wise. Good shots should be rewarded and poor ones should not.
		
Click to expand...

At the end of the day everyone is entitled to their opinion, hey this is a forum.  Iâ€™m just giving you mine.

Up the Rangefinders     

UP1.
		
Click to expand...

Personally and definitely speaking from experience, I think being 2, 3 or 4 fairways across is likely to be punishment enough as it is.


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi,
From having used a sky caddy and similar devices a few times i think i would rather the rangefinder the hassle of mapping courses and paying a yearly sub against buying the peice of kit and thats it, also have had the signal go on the SC makes it a pain at times plus u can find a distance to any object with the range finder tree rock bunker hedge not just the flag.
Mike


----------



## SharkAttack (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,
plus u can find a distance to any object with the range finder tree rock bunker hedge not just the flag.
Mike
		
Click to expand...

Hidden ditch, through a copse of tree's, round the corner of a dogleg, yeh right! I am not knocking these, but like the Skycaddie SG5 I have, they both have limitations. In my opinion and it is just my opinion the Skycaddie has less.


----------

